# U/A with prenatal care



## cyakel (Mar 14, 2008)

Can someone let me know if a u/a can be billed with routine prenatal care without a secondary dx, or is it part of globel. If there is a secondary dx can we then bill for u/a. Thanks


----------



## pahtrisha (Mar 15, 2008)

Routine urine for protein/glucose which is done at regular antepartum visits is considered part of the global OB package and not separately reportable.


----------



## carafry (Mar 17, 2008)

*global*

I agree with Pahtrisha - per CPT OB section instructions, it is included in the global.  Even if you billed it w/ a diagnosis, ins cos. would deny it.


----------



## dardegirl (Mar 17, 2008)

*Limited payments received..*

We have been able to bill and get the UA paid only for our high risk patients with a secondary diagnosis like GDM or PIH. With out those diagnosis we do not get paid for the UA. 

We have also been able to get it paid for UTI visits but we bill a E/M code for those because they are considered outside of the global OB package.

Good Luck!


----------

